# Car Insurance in Costa Blanca South



## RockDog (Jun 12, 2011)

It's about 7/8 weeks until my car insurance is up for renewal - Without checking I think my last one was about =€450 for fully comp, any dirver... ford Focus 1.8... Friends are saying go with Linea Direct, their deals are really good...

*Anyone vouch for this? Good ir Bad experiences ?* or recommmend another company in the Costa Blanca South area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RockDog said:


> It's about 7/8 weeks until my car insurance is up for renewal - Without checking I think my last one was about =€450 for fully comp, any dirver... ford Focus 1.8... Friends are saying go with Linea Direct, their deals are really good...
> 
> *Anyone vouch for this? Good ir Bad experiences ?* or recommmend another company in the Costa Blanca South area.



I went with Linear direct this time and so far so good, the price was good, dunno about the service yet - and I hope I dont find out !???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## RockDog (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks JoJo... yeah we buy on price but the value/service is measured when we have to make a claim !!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have 2 cars. 

One is insured with Linea Direct. The other (re-registered RH drive Rover) is through an agency called Mundibuilt. We have found them very good. You might like to get a quote from them.

Mundibuilt Insurance

They are in Altea, north of Alicante, but everything can be done by email and post.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been with a number of insurance companies in Spain and am currently with Linea Directa based on price.
Unfortunately we had an accident a couple of months ago and my old toyota 4*4 was right off. The pay out wasn't good but in truth it wasn't bad, about the minimum I expected and it did cover what I paid for the vehicle. The service was excellent in every way!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We used to use Linea Directo, but it cost an arm and a leg. We now use MAPFRE it costs €189 for a Renault Kangoo and they have an office just up the road.

This includes all cover and breakdown cover which we had to use when the Battery refused to function. 

I haven't found one cheaper.

If you google MAPFRE there are plenty of results some in English


----------

